# [MATURE] Furries Club



## Icalasari (Sep 12, 2008)

A more general club for those who feel left out D:

Here, you can talk to other furries about your fetish, likes, dislikes, which Neko's are the sexiest, dragon anthros, whatever! As long as it is furry related, it is allowed

Except for one thing. No talking about Pokephilia. There is a separate thread for that


TO JOIN:

Just state your preference (Neko's, Werewolves, Bird Anthros, etc)

IF you are not a fetishist, then please state that instead


GENERAL RULE(S):

As with the Pokephilia thread, try to keep anything so explicit that it will get this thread shut down to PM's, please! This is even more important, as not all members of this club are sexually attracted to anthros


Head Bird:

Icalasari


The Furriest of the Fur:

Nobody yet


The Rest of the Pack:

..::Jonalai*Lekraa::..
Dark Butterfly
Koori Renchuu


Non-Fetishists:

Worst Username Ever
Alexi


CURRENT ISSUES:

-Making a banner
-Gathering members


----------



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 12, 2008)

I still find it rather interesting that they have clubs like these on here...but whatever! I'd like to join, please! I like anything with fur, mostly full cat anthros and wolves...dey is yummy. Dragon anthros aren't bad either, but only specific types of them...My favorite would have to be tiger anthros, though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm joining... IF this club is open for non-fetishists. I just like anthro animals, that's all. Hm, cat furries are kinda cool. Me likes kitties.
ANYWAYS... From the look of things, this club looks like it's mostly for fetishists, which makes me sad(I REALLY hate the generalization that furry=fetish too, but let's get back to that later). You should make "Fetish" and "Non-fetish" lists for members, just to clear stuff up.

If not, I'm going to make a *dun dun dun* NON-FETISH furry club.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

"neko" means "cat"

they are catgirls

dammit


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 12, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I'm joining... IF this club is open for non-fetishists. I just like anthro animals, that's all. Hm, cat furries are kinda cool. Me likes kitties.
> ANYWAYS... From the look of things, this club looks like it's mostly for fetishists, which makes me sad(I REALLY hate the generalization that furry=fetish too, but let's get back to that later). You should make "Fetish" and "Non-fetish" lists for members, just to clear stuff up.
> 
> If not, I'm going to make a *dun dun dun* NON-FETISH furry club.


Good point. Will fix that when I am on a comp and NOT the Wii...

And Eevee, is that a join?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Good point. Will fix that when I am on a comp and NOT the Wii...


Yeah, you better. :P


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm still rather confused about weather i'm a furry or not, I always thought you needed a fursonia in order to be one:/ I guess I must be since I'm sexually attracted to two Anthropomorphic turtles (they did strat off as turtles first after all then the ooze mutated them) and that I also quite enjoy the artwork too.

Though reading this has cleared things up for me a bit:


> Sexuality
> 
> To some furs, the sexual attraction to anthropomorphic animals is a part of what makes them furry. This is a topic of much controversy, as it has been the subject of early media attention (such as that from Wired Magazine and Vanity Fair), leading to its becoming a common conception of furry community at large. This has spawned a few groups in response (such as the Burned Furs) with a desire to discourage this angle, or create a clear distinction between these furries and the rest of the community.


I hope this club stays and doesn't crash & burn like the Serebii one.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Non-Fetishists:
> 
> Worst Username Ever


YAYS!

And Dark Butterfly: Well, furries are just people who likes anthro animals. If you do, you're a furry. You don't need a fursona or anything; heck, my 'sona is not even an animal "reprensitive of my personality" as "real" sonas are often said to be, but more an animal I like.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 12, 2008)

>.> Furry is a misleading term though

For example, I prefer bird anthros. Birds do not have fur


----------



## Jolty (Sep 12, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> >.> Furry is a misleading term though
> 
> For example, I prefer bird anthros. Birds do not have fur


word 
Jolty prefers dragons n stuff

Jolty probably won't join though idk :[


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> >.> Furry is a misleading term though
> 
> For example, I prefer bird anthros. Birds do not have fur


I call them "featherys". And lizards "scalies". And so on.

EDIT: Here's a picture of two of my characters: Shizal and Minrie!





...My stupid scanner shrewed the colors. And I forgot to color in Shizal's wings, I know.
And I'm not any good at inking(I used a calligraphy pen, if you were wondering)


----------



## Eevee (Sep 12, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> And Eevee, is that a join?


no, club threads are dumb.  they are just regular threads for talking about something except everyone who posts in them gets to be a """member""" so they all feel like special and unique snowflakes!!


----------



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 13, 2008)

Or they just need something to talk about...

That's why I join clubs...so that I can make a few connections...and this seems to be a decent one.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 13, 2008)

..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. said:


> Or they just need something to talk about...


you are on a forum.  _every single thread_ is for talking about something.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd join because I'm a devout furry, however I'd probably never post, so...


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 13, 2008)

I should also mention that i'm a bit of a Dracophile, not nessarly sex (I'd imagine them being more into wild bloody ferel(sp) sex) some dragons are just easy on the eyes.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to join, though as a non-fetishist. I like canine anthros and, though I've never seen pics of these (never went looking, either XP) dinosaur anthros. :D I love my imagination~


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 15, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I'd like to join, though as a non-fetishist. I like canine anthros and, though *I've never seen pics of these* (never went looking, either XP) dinosaur anthros. :D I love my imagination~


Check my deviant account, Shadowater

Warning, nothing there has warning tags, since it so CONVENIENTLY keeps me from viewing my own work then >.>


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sort of a furry, I'm a silver dragon anthro a la DND.  Daddy's a dragon, Mommy's a human.  'Scaly' suits me better.  Buff anthros just turn me on!


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 23, 2008)

My 'fursona' is one of two things:

When Mythological animals are allowed, Phoenix Anthro

Otherwise, Parrot Anthro :D


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 23, 2008)

Buff furries + Bikini = hawt!  Just saying.


----------



## ..::Jonalai*Lekraa::.. (Sep 23, 2008)

I likee da fur... *shiver*  I see myself as a serval anthro, though more feline than human...

Buff golden tiger anthro= shmexy... I like him....lots... *drool*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 23, 2008)

My fursona is a weasel, but just because I like them.


----------



## Nope (Sep 27, 2008)

*Joins*

I love werewolves, and dragon anthros, and of course feline anthros, especially Leopards :D

You just made me wanna go draw something :P


----------



## Koopatroopa (Oct 4, 2008)

wanna have sex with a dark magician girl or a kuriboh if its not pokemon


----------

